
Walnuts may improve your colon health - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/1810.html
======
aresant
1) In Mice by a small percentage.

2) "This research was supported in part by the California Walnut Commission
(CWC)"

:)

------
fencepost
Those walnut folks stay busy - a few months ago it was walnuts improving
mood(1).

Though I have picked up a couple of bags as portable snacks.

(1) [http://www.medicalnewsobserver.com/2016/11/walnuts-better-
mo...](http://www.medicalnewsobserver.com/2016/11/walnuts-better-mood-
happiness-college-students.html)

